# Can somebody help ID these "eggs"???



## ttownley (Nov 17, 2009)

Hello,

I have 6 fish and 2 cleaner shrimp. 

Fish
2 x clown
yellow tang
coral beauty angelfish
yellow tailed damsel
foxface rabbitfish

I recently noticed 2 small sacks of what looks to be eggs on a rock. Not sure what they are for sure and what I should be doing if anything. Would appreciate any help I can get.








Thanks in advance.
Tim


----------



## cerianthus (Jul 13, 2008)

Tim,

What color sacs and where?


----------



## 6998 (Aug 15, 2009)

clowns chances are do they "tend" the nest


----------



## cerianthus (Jul 13, 2008)

Clowns will vigorously guard their nest. they wil bite when hand is near the nest.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

does not really look like clown eggs, almost looks like a sponge. seeing you have 2 clowns and 2 cleaners and both have reproduced in home aquariums both sound the alarm if it is an egg cluster. is it possible for a clearer picture? or a few pictures? does your camera have a macro setting or lens for a clear close up? 

if it does happen to be eggs, just let them do their thing. if whatever it is hatches and survives, great. more then likely though any fry becomes fish and coral food or lost in powerheads and skimmers.

welcome to the forum.


----------



## cerianthus (Jul 13, 2008)

If it is clown eggs, parent will do their job and keep them in Bay. I used to siphon out as much as I can by using 3/4" - 1" hose once they are free swimming. Must be gentle flow but fast enough to suck as much you can which can be tranferred to rearing tank within same system.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

agreed. clowns will def. become alot more agressive with eggs. a buddy of mine got nipped and the clown drew blood on his hand, lol. regardless if they are that nasty or not whenever possible its best to just keep your hands out of the tank and let it do its thing.


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

Definitely not clown eggs. Most likely a sponge. Chances are, with your stocklist, you will never see your clowns lay eggs. Regardless, there is very little chance you will ever raise any Clownfish fry without serious research and preparation. Even if you were to rescue any of the fry from the display before they were swept away by the current, and moved them into a grow out tank, you will need a steady supply of LIVE rotifers to feed them (live rotifers are the only thing clownfish fry will feed on during the first few weeks). You will also need a steady supply of phytoplankton to keep the rotifers alive. There are simple DIY rotifer/phyto systems that you can make yourself, but these also need daily attention.

But, Clownfish eggs are about the size of the head of a pin, they are orange, and they are spread across an area of rock that the female will have spent the days prior cleaning off (right down to bare rock). Once laid, the female will remain close by to protect the eggs. The male will remain with the eggs, frequently fanning the clutch with his pectoral fins.


----------



## cerianthus (Jul 13, 2008)

I think there is always posiblility of 2 x clowns laying eggs as my (2) tomato clowns have (2) decades ago and other (2) clowns about (5) yrs ago. But I do agree rearing is totally another matter.

I am not even sure what this sac looks like or the location. For I know, it could be one of many, not just soponge but Sea squirts, turnicate, etc, etc,.....

Although it is true that rearing fry wasnot easy tasks but surely much easier now than then since all the products are easily obtainable online.
When these rotifers/phyto were not avail, I had to make my own cultures of microbes by using natural seawater during Summer. Lots of jars containing natural sea water with gentle aeration on the windows sills as I have done by letting the jars filled with local pond/stream water receive plenty of sunlight with gentle aeration for f/w. I have let thick layer of algae grow on the back and side glass and used as breeding tank. Such thick layer of algae, not only filter the water for free but also provided free food for fry and adults.
One of reason why i dont like cleaning back glass and sometimes side glass.
Once certain polyps spread onto glass, cant clean the glass even if i wanted.

i wish someone could point out the location of sacs in that pic?


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

Let me clarify; Chances are, with your current stocklist, your clowns will not find that "comfort zone" that would allow them to lay eggs. That's not to say that they cant, or wont, just that it's much less likely to happen with other active fishes in the tank. I have a mated pair of Maroon clowns alone in a 55g that lay their clutch every few weeks. I have a mated pair of Ocellaris clowns in a 75g with a yellow tang and a hippo tang that have never laid an egg.


----------



## cerianthus (Jul 13, 2008)

SKAustin said:


> Let me clarify; Chances are, with your current stocklist, your clowns will not find that "comfort zone" that would allow them to lay eggs. That's not to say that they cant, or wont, just that it's much less likely to happen with other active fishes in the tank. I have a mated pair of Maroon clowns alone in a 55g that lay their clutch every few weeks. I have a mated pair of Ocellaris clowns in a 75g with a yellow tang and a hippo tang that have never laid an egg.


No offense intended!
Actually I did OK with rearing in reef set up with same types of fish you mentined and in greater numbers. Definitely hard work for mom and dad but amazed at what they would do to protect their babies.
I had better luck breeding/rearing any fish in shallow 33 L with detachable diy paritions on diy wooden stack in my fish rooms.
Few pairs I had in dispaly reef tanks, I did not bother removing as it was safer for my corals to leave the clown as they were since, as you probably know, catching fish out of well established reef tank can be a nightmare!.


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

It's a sponge. I have several in my tank that look identical. Clown eggs are generally orange.


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

Kells! Where you been?


----------

